# Ju 88 help if possible....



## pzkfwmk6 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm new here and would like to first say hello......hello 
Sorry, just a little humor there, I know, very little.
I'm working on several ju88s in 1/48th scale and was hoping someone may have some good pics of the landing gear bays.
I know I'll have to scratch most of the details, but I just can't find decent pics of the bays insterior.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks and regards, Ed


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2011)

This is probably the best thread for help with modelling a Ju 88. And welcome to the forum from across the Delaware!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/3-...88a-5-4d-mr-7-kg30-mto-group-build-20753.html


----------

